# Expired fish oil capsules



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi there, 

Just wanted some advice. I purchased a bottle of Omega 3 fish oil capsules (700mg EPA/200mg DHA) at approx 4 weeks pregnant and the bottle was obviously sold to me already expired at Sept 2011! 
I have been taking them 6 weeks when tonight I only realised. 

Would these capsules caused any harm to the baby at all?  We broke open 1 of the capsules and although they do smell fishy they do not smell off at all! 

Any reassurance would be appreciated! 

Thank you


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is very unlikely that there is a problem.
Obviously I cannot say for sure, and I don't know what brand you have and what the recommended shelf life is.
A similar prescription product that is available that I have just looked up has a shelf life of 3 years.
The manufacturers can only put on the bottle what they have tested and proven is OK. They may have data now that shows those capsules you have are still OK. If you are truly concerned then you can give the company a call and ask if Quality Control have data to support extending the expiry date for that batch.


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

The brand I have been taking is Ideal Omega.. Its not cheap! 
My DH has tried to call this morning and they are not there! 

I know it's only 2 months beyond but it has me very worried! 

Thank you x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Even if they had gone off it would only be by oxidation of an oil (like having a bit of rancid oil) and you said that they did not smell that bad when you opened one. If it were that bad you would know as it would smell very fishy or bad. The oil is sealed in the capsule and a foil pack or bottle (foil pack better) so the air is minimised. Companies often have a safety margin on expiry dates and often with food supplements it is a best before date, not an expiry. They normally allocate a date where they have proven at least 90% potency with what is on the label. Things don't miraculously become not ok 1 day after the date specified on the packet.

For what it is worth, if it had been me who had done what you have I would not be too worried. That is just a personal choice though and not a professional recommendation.


----------



## pinkorbluewuddo (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for your reply! 

It does put my mind at ease slightly! I will be able to speak to the company on Monday and I'm sure they will say the same! 
I also spoke to my midwife today and she said not to worry at all! I feel better than I did this time last night that's for sure  

Thanks again for the reassurance! 

x


----------

